# Seat covers for f-150



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

Any one have good luck with aftermarket seat covers for a 2013 f150?


----------



## Dave McNeill (Jan 31, 2014)

Always had good luck with Marathon covers USA made last time I bought some.


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

Dave,

Thanks for the recommendation. Happen to remember cost for front and back seats?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

X2 Marathon camp super hides. 7 yrs old and still like new.


----------



## Dave McNeill (Jan 31, 2014)

Matt,
Bought my last set in 05 im sure the price has changed.

They have a website though.


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

Dave,

I liked what I saw on the website, especially that they are machine washable. Besides the dog, I have two sons, 3yo and 15mos. Oh, the things that have already been on the seats. Thanks again for the info. Do you happen to remember how long they took to receive since they're custom made?


----------



## Dave McNeill (Jan 31, 2014)

Ha Ha sounds like you will get your moneys worth, i dont remember much of a wait at all.


----------



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Got some Marathon covers for my truck 8-10 months ago....couldn't be happier!!! There was a little wait time, as they custom make each set, but not bad at all. I got most every addition you could get...headrest, arm rest, console, pistol pocket between drive legs (GREAT addition) and I think front/back everything was around $600. I'd do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr. (Aug 2, 2011)

I also bought Marathons for a '97 in '08, they fit very well.

Bill


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Neoprene seat covers from Cabelas. Had them a year and they are great and less than $100 for both front seats.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Wet Okole.......


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies.

Cowtown, did you buy yours through Cabela's?


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Put me in the Marathon fan group, I have had mine in the same truck for 8yrs. and couldn't be happier with them. Wet, muddy dogs and me with sharp objects sticking out of my back pocket, the Marathons have yet to fail me.


----------



## Rick S (Mar 6, 2013)

Cowtown said:


> Wet Okole.......


I just picked up covers from wet okole for a tacoma. Expensive but very well made


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

mattm337 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies.
> 
> Cowtown, did you buy yours through Cabela's?


No, I don't believe Cabelas sells them but I could be wrong.

Several great suggestions here...I think you'd be happy with most all of the recommendations.


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

Yes I've seen good reviews on all. Thanks again.


----------

